# L/cpl Chris Harkett -warrior



## Tez3 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...oralChristopherHarkettKilledInAfghanistan.htm
 Chris and his brother Kyle were our students in the martial arts club, before he left to join the army we graded him for his brown belt shotokan as that was his previous style and our chief instructor is shotokan, we didn't have a brown belt as we use red for TSD so I gave him my Wado brown belt. His mum cried for pride as she did when his brother graded. His parents are lovely people, the whole family. Chris fought kickboxing on our first ever show.
My thoughts and prayers are with his parents and Kyle.

We will never forget Chris.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 15, 2009)

:asian: So deeply sorry. My heart goes out to the family.:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear of the passing of another one of our warriors and sorry too that this loss touches so close to home for you, *Tez*.


----------



## exile (Mar 15, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Mar 15, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## matt.m (Mar 15, 2009)

Semper Fi to another fallen hero.  I am sorry for a loss so close to you Tez.:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 15, 2009)

My condolenses on your loss. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 15, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 15, 2009)

.


----------



## searcher (Mar 15, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 15, 2009)

Respects. :asian:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 15, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Y Blotyn Du
*Nid oes gennym hawl ar y ser,
Na'r lleuad hiraethus chwaith,
Na'r cwmwl o aur a ymylch
Yng nghanol y glesni maith. 
Nid oes gennym hawl ar ddim byd,
Ond ar yr hen ddaear wyw;
A honno sy'n anhrefn i gyd
Yng nghanol gogoniant Duw

Hedd Wyn


Chris' death makes him the 150th British soldier to be killed in Aghanistan.
The above poem was written by a Welsh bard, Ellis Evans, Bardic name Hedd Wyn who served in the same regiment as Chris but in the First World War. He fell in battle in July 1917.

_And there, the weeping willow trees
Bear the old harps that sang amain,
The lads wild anguish fills the breeze,
Their blood is mingled with the rain_


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Apr 6, 2009)

.


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2009)

RIP brave hero :asian:


----------



## LoneRider (Apr 23, 2009)

My condolences, Tez, a solemn prayer to our lads out there. May God watch over them and guide the decisions of their superiors...


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you LoneRider.
The funeral was, as they say, a grand send off. Hundreds attended, so many in fact loudspeakers were put up outside the church for people to follow the service. Old soldiers of the regiment came to pay their respects as well as the young soldiers who carried the coffin. I think we all managed to keep it together until the end, when his coffin followed by his family left accompanied by a piper playing a lament.
http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/g...is-Harkett-gallery-867583-detail/gallery.html
I had written a letter of condolence and in it I mentioned all your thoughts and prayers and have been asked to thank you, it has meant a lot to his family that strangers were thinking of them. Gerwyn, his father also said "Whilst it is a very sad time for us, we know that Chris died how he lived and fought, with no fear".

Gwell Angau na Chywilydd


----------

